# il ne doit bouger ni queue ni tête



## simenon

Bonjour,
l'expression en objet apparaît dans le roman _La liseuse _de P. Fournel. Le narrateur, un éditeur, l'emploie à propos d'un jeune homme qui a le rôle de réviseur des comptes de sa maison d'édition. Il dit que quand cette homme devient assommant, il demande à une amie écrivaine et grande séductrice de le séduire justement. Puis il ajoute:

"Elle me l’embarque quelques jours, me l’emprisonne dans ses grandes jambes, me le remet dans l’axe éditorial, lui inflige deux ou trois séances d’écriture silencieuse. Elle est dans la chambre devant son ordinateur, elle écrit un roman d’amour et il ne doit bouger ni queue ni tête tant qu’elle n’a pas fini."

Vu que le narrateur adopte souvent dans le roman un style ironique et qu'il fait des jeux de mot, je me demande si, ici, il faut voir un double sens dans le mot "queue", qui ferait allusion d'une partie à l'expression "n'avoir ni queue ni tête" et de l'autre à "queue" = sexe masculin. Est-il possible, ou bien il n'y a aucun jeu de mot et il s'agit tout simplement d'une façon de dire qu'il ne doit pas bouger ni parler/penser? Dans la seule occurrence que je trouve dans la Toile de "bouger ni queue ni tête", il n'y peut pas avoir double sens car le sujet est une femme.
Merci d'avance


----------



## JClaudeK

Pour moi, c'est bien une allusion humoristique à _"queue" = sexe masculin. _Et_ "tête" _une allusion à l'autre "objet" avec lequel il peut lui procurer du plaisir.


----------



## simenon

Merci bien JClaude. Je n'ai pas bien compris la deuxième parti du message. Procurer du plaisir avec la tête signifie avec l'intelligence, les mots, la culture?


----------



## JClaudeK

Non, je veux dire avec la langue. (cunnilingus) 
Mais je peux me tromper ....



simenon said:


> qui ferait allusion d'une part à l'expression "n'avoir ni queue ni tête"


Normalement, l'auteur aurait dû écrire "il ne doit bouger ni *la* queue ni *la* tête", mais il aurait perdu le jeu de mots que tu as reconnu.


----------



## simenon

Ah, vraiment? Je n'y avais pas pensé du tout.


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> Le narrateur [...] demande à une amie écrivaine et grande séductrice de le séduire justement.


_"Elle me l’embarque quelques jours, me l’emprisonne dans ses grandes jambes, me le remet dans l’axe éditorial, lui inflige deux ou trois séances d’écriture silencieuse."_

Apparemment, le jeune homme  prend plaisir au sexe avec elle et  après, elle l'en prive de temps en temps  pour _"le remettre dans l’axe éditorial". _
C'est comme ça que je vois les choses.


----------



## SergueiL

Pour moi aussi, l'allusion est clairement sexuelle, une façon de dire qu'en lui refusant toute gratification sexuelle, l'auteur féminin tenait le réviseur à sa merci.
"tête" est peut-être à lire dans le sens proposé par JClaudeK, l'autre hypothèse étant que l'auteur exprime par là que l'inassouvissement de sa tension sexuelle interdisait au réviseur toute critique de la ligne éditoriale de la maison (ce qui était le but de l'éditeur). J'ai quand même tendance à penser que l'auteur a simplement voulu asseoir son image en la rapprochant des locutions courantes "n'avoir ni queue ni tête" ou "sans queue ni tête". 
Puisque nous sommes en pleine gauloiserie, il aurait pu dire qu'il ne doit pas bouger le petit doigt, l'effet aurait été le même.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup, JClaude et Sergueil. Je vais essayer de trouver quelque chose en italien. Malheureusement je ne peux pas exploiter la belle idée de Sergueil, car en italien on n'emploie non plus l'équivalent de "petit doigt" comme métaphore sexuelle, comme il me semble de comprendre que vous faites en français.


----------



## iuytr

Il ne s'agit pas d'une métaphore ...C'est le même type d'humour que "ni queue ni tête", une expression courante dont on double le sens en la prenant au premier degré dans le contexte.


----------



## simenon

Je n'ai pas compris: quelle serait l'expression courante? Ne pas bouger le petit doigt? Cela se dit aussi en italien. Mais personne ne penserait au sexe, donc il n'y aurait pas de double sens. Je pensais justement que c'était comme dans le cas de "ni queue ni tête", que c'est une expression courante à l'intérieur de laquelle il y a un mot "queue" qui est employé en français comme métaphore sexuelle. Je croyais que c'était le même avec "petit doigt".


----------



## nicduf

"Ni queue ni tête"est une expression courante en français qui signifie ne pas avoir de sens , l'auteur l' a doublement "dévoyée" , en la transformant en "ne bouger ni queue ni tête" et en donnant, par le contexte, un sens sexuel à queue.
"ne pas bouger le petit doigt" est une tournure courante qui signifie ne rien faire. On aurait pu tout pareillement la dévoyer en l'employant à la place de "ne bouger ni queue ni tête", le sens apparent étant dans les deux expressions "ne rien faire","ne pas bouger" mais le contexte leur donnant un sens sexuel, je pense que c'est ce que voulait dire Sergueil. Cependant le sens sexuel de "le petit doigt" est moins évident que "la queue". Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## simenon

Merci nicduf. Oui, c'est plus clair. Ce qui ne m'était pas clair, en réalité, était le message de iuytr (en plus je continue à penser que dire "le petit doigt" en faisant allusion au sexe est une métaphore). Mais, en tout cas, ce que maintenant est plus clair est que ce sens de "petit doigt" n'est pas si évident même en français (mais je suppose que ce n'est pas complètement nouveau).


----------



## JClaudeK

nicduf said:


> Cependant le sens sexuel de "le petit doigt" est moins évident que "la queue".


 Beaucoup moins évident !


----------



## iuytr

Il faudrait que Sergueil précise ce qu'il voulait dire  .


----------



## volo

simenon said:


> ce sens de "petit doigt" n'est pas si évident même en français



Bonjour,

Je rejoins l'avis de SergueiL. Pour moi aussi, l'expression utilisant "le petit doigt" (et pas seulement l'expression mais aussi le geste) peut être facilement considérée dans le sens proposé (post#7).
*Exemple* : le premier couplet de _Moules frites_, une chanson de Stromae, qui utilise carrément la métaphore en question.


----------



## SergueiL

simenon said:


> [...](en plus je continue à penser que dire "le petit doigt" en faisant allusion au sexe est une métaphore).


Non Simenon, ce n'est pas une métaphore. Pour parodier Freud, je dirais que parfois un doigt est juste un doigt.
Je reconnais que ce n'est pas de la poésie de la plus belle eau, j'ai fait cette remarque dans le sillage du passage cité en #1 et que personnellement je trouve d'un érotisme moisi.


----------



## simenon

Merci Volo. En italien j'ai peur que cela serait incompréhensible.
Pour répondre à Sergueil (évidemment il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe), si le doigt est juste un doigt et d'autre part vous dites que dans l'autre phrase (ni queue ni tête) "l'allusion est clairement sexuelle", pourquoi vous dites que dans les deux cas "l'effet aurait été le même "?


----------



## SergueiL

Parce que l'expression "remuer le petit doigt" qui évoque couramment l'idée de ne rien faire peut aussi évoquer une pratique sexuelle, il suffit de supprimer l'adjectif "petit" (et d'avoir l'esprit mal placé comme disait ma tante).


----------



## simenon

Ah, d'accord. Je n'avais pas compris.


----------

